# Openness about donor conception is best



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Today's Daily Telegraph gives guidance about openness when donor conception is used to help in family creation and tells how DC Network can support parents
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/main.jhtml?xml=/health/2008/09/09/hlesley109.xml

Olivia
/links


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Olivia intresting article.

~Dizzi~


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Interesting.

I couldn't imagine not telling my child. I don't ever want them to think its a secret or that there is something to hide.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks olivia. Just a shame the whoel article / issue in this case is a bit muddied by other personal issues around it.

Shame it's drummed up the usual ridiculous comments from some on their website too:

_"All this type of abnormal child making should be banned at once!"_ from Roger.

Yes. Ok then... I see he's demonstrating his understanding of the issue in a subtle and sensitive way.  Not often I feel compelled to reply to this kind of comment but the sleepless night and the PMT have just tipped me over today. 

C~x


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Indeed i complained to the paper about his comment


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG What an awful comment    

Caz 

becky100  GO GIRL!

~Dizzi~


----------



## mojitomummy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey - I'm glad to see they've put up the rest of the comments and roger has taken a bit of a battering.... 

It does bring up the issue though that no wonder some people struggle with getting to grips with having a donor because they are worried about people like that.  You have to be pretty strong in your own beliefs..


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi ladies, just thought id come n share my thoughts on this... I do believe that the child should be told. I think for the only reason being as someone has already commented on under the article is that they could go on to start a r'ship with a family member in later life & for the fact that they deserve 2 know. 
Its not like they were ''unwanted'' or ''an accident'' as that is a far from the truth as it can get, it shows just how much they _were _ wanted! I don't think it's up to anyone to make that choice of when they should be told but the parents n i wish everyone in that position the very best of luck 

Take care 
Nikki x


----------

